# Vertical Smoker Suggestions



## DrMarrs (Nov 21, 2019)

I unfortunately purchased a Bradley digital smoker several years ago and it has been a pain in the ass ever since.... between the errors and the the cheap cabinet barley staying closed up and maintaining temperature... i have had it with cheap big box store smokers. That being said i know i will be spending over $1k for something worth while, and that is fine... a friend has tried to talk me into a pit boss copper series 5, which i feel like is just another cheap Bradley that will continue to disappoint me. 

during my research for a decent built grill with a PID controller i came across this model, the The Pellet Pro® Vertical... i really would like to buy this model however the fact that they charge between 100 and 200 to deliver the item to my residence is a bit unnerving. 

can anyone recommend another vertical PID smoker similar to this model, or even reassure me that the pit boss series 5 are a step better than the retail disposable smokers? or even another grill provider local to the Raleigh, NC area ( i already found https://www.grillbilliesbarbecue.com/ who sell the BX 25 Smoker, but i have just the opposite problem with them, they charge a 115 surcharge to pick it up locally!



Thanks
Michael


----------



## ofelles (Nov 21, 2019)

I have been kicking around the idea of a Cabinet smoker lately.  I am of the idea of buying once and not regretting it.   I know these are a bit above the budget but they have very good reputations and with a controller they are kind of set and forget.
I'm think the T&K gravity feed is very interesting.





						Smokers | T&K Smokers LLC | United States
					

Specializing in the design and fabrication of custom BBQ smokers.




					www.tkbbqsmokers.com
				








						Stumps Smokers – Smokers, Grills & Trailers
					






					stumpssmokers.com
				








						Pitmaker in Houston, Texas. (800) 299-9005 (281) 359-7487
					

We make Custom BBQ Trailers, Backyard BBQ Smoker Pits, and BBQ Grills that use wood, as well both gas and charcoal as a fuel source.  At Pit-Maker BBQ Pits, we take the art of making BBQ Pits and Barbecue Grills seriously. We have taken all of our combined 30 plus years in the steel fabrication...




					pitmaker.com
				








						Lone Star Grillz | BBQ Smokers - Custom Smokers - Custom Grills
					

Lone Star Grillz can be your one stop shop for buying the best quality BBQ smokers and grills. Reach us for all types of standard and custom options in budget.




					lonestargrillz.com
				








						Assassin Smokers – Slowly Smokin' the Competition
					

Slowly Smokin' the Competition




					www.assassin-smokers.com


----------



## ristau5741 (Nov 21, 2019)

are you looking or COTS?  or willing to build?  there are lots of instructions on converting file cabinets to smokers,  you could probably get one cheap at a yard sale or something.


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 21, 2019)

I just picked up a Smokin Tex 1460 that is 3 month's old for 450 off craigslist and I love it. MSRP 999.00 plus shipping. I looked on craigslist for a month before I found it but I did see quite a variety of good quality smokers for sale and some were in great shape. If your not in a hurry start watching craigslist


----------



## DrMarrs (Nov 21, 2019)

ristau5741 said:


> are you looking or COTS?  or willing to build?  there are lots of instructions on converting file cabinets to smokers,  you could probably get one cheap at a yard sale or something.


Honestly off the shelf, im not interested in building it. and really interested in the pellet system vs propane or charcoal.


----------



## DrMarrs (Nov 21, 2019)

poacherjoe said:


> I just picked up a Smokin Tex 1460 that is 3 month's old for 450 off craigslist and I love it. MSRP 999.00 plus shipping. I looked on craigslist for a month before I found it but I did see quite a variety of good quality smokers for sale and some were in great shape. If your not in a hurry start watching craigslist


so thats my dilema, someone near me has a pit boss series 5 brand new in box for 200. i almost want to buy to use until i can make an educated decision on a professional setup.


----------



## tropics (Nov 21, 2019)

DrMarrs said:


> so thats my dilema, someone near me has a pit boss series 5 brand new in box for 200. i almost want to buy to use until i can make an educated decision on a professional setup.


I have the PB #4 it is the best smoker I have for ease in use,holds temp very good.





						Snack Sticks in the PitBoss #4
					

Mixed an stuffed on Sunday     Preheated the smoker lowest setting 150°F Sticks on the tray sausage rack coming soon   TBS is great from start to finish   only took 2.5 hours   Taste is great   Packed up ready to go fishing   Thanks for watching Richie




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				







__





						CSRs - Mac & Cheese
					

Did these yesterday for some friends that came up from Jersey. CSRs in the Pit Boss 4 These were dry rubbed with a Cherry rub   Mac & Cheese    A plated shot    Thanks for watching Richie




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				







__





						Pastrami in the Pit Boss
					

Had some friends come up to go fishing on Wed & Thurs. They were going home on Fri an wanted to see us.So I defrosted a store bought corned beef soaked it for a few hours to get some of the salt out.   Paper towel dried it   Made some rub and coated it   Got the Pit boss set at 200°F it was...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				








						Roast Beef in the Pitt Boss 4
					

Top round was on sale I grabbed 4 @ $1.99 #. making Corned Beef for Pastrami with 1 This one was for dinner last night   Season wit Worcestershire,Sea Salt,Garlic Powder & CBP Cooked to an IT off 138°F   Everyone was hungry so not much cooling rest   Sliced as thin as I can and move out of the...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Not one problem with the smoker the 5 is even bigger,were are you for 200 it may be worth my ride
Richie


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 21, 2019)

I would buy the pit boss for $200 and see what you think of it. Worst case you hate it and can probably pop it back on craigslist and get your $200 back. Are you only interested in pellet rigs? Pellet smokers have a lot of moving parts and things that can go bad but the ease of them is appealing no doubt. Seen some great Q come off of them. Stumps makes some great vertical smokers but you will drop a pretty penny.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 21, 2019)

Pit Boss vertical pellet smoker.


----------



## DrMarrs (Nov 21, 2019)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Pit Boss vertical pellet smoker.





SmokinVOLfan said:


> I would buy the pit boss for $200 and see what you think of it. Worst case you hate it and can probably pop it back on craigslist and get your $200 back. Are you only interested in pellet rigs? Pellet smokers have a lot of moving parts and things that can go bad but the ease of them is appealing no doubt. Seen some great Q come off of them. Stumps makes some great vertical smokers but you will drop a pretty penny.


Agreed. I took your advise and bought the pit boss for 200. Driving home with it now. This way I can see if I like the pellets or not then have a nice 2k model built the way I want it next year.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 22, 2019)

Let us know what you think of the new rig!


----------



## Nawlinsboy2007 (Dec 5, 2019)

Have you had a 


DrMarrs said:


> Agreed. I took your advise and bought the pit boss for 200. Driving home with it now. This way I can see if I like the pellets or not then have a nice 2k model built the way I want it next year.


Have you had a chance to use your smoker yet?  Looking forward to your review.


----------



## OldBeechDriver (Jan 2, 2020)

Just thought I would show the mods I did with my cabinet pit-boss. The water pan/drip pan sloshes like crazy when I am carrying it to the house to clean. I live in a neighborhood, so I can’t just pitch the old water/grease in the driveway... I made these baffles to reduce the sloshing when carrying things inside. So far it works awesome. 

Additionally, I added a Smoke Daddy cold smoke kit. I didn’t like the low amount of smoke from the pellets. With the smoke daddy, I absolutely love this set up now. I wouldn’t trade it for anything...

Happy smokin’ yall


----------



## RCAlan (Jan 2, 2020)

Not wanting to highjack the OP’s thread about the SD Cold Smoke Canister...   I have a thread with great info about it that’ll help you get started.   https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...t-pro-pid-upgrade-for-my-pb-austin-xl.291288/

I hope the info helps You with your New  PitBoss Copperhead and SD Smoke Canister.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... in SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113 (Jan 8, 2020)

That's too bad they have to charge so much for shipping.  That's the downside of a small company like SmokeDaddy.  

Maybe you can work something out with them?  I can say(since I live fairly close) that I've seen their vertical smoker in person and it is built very well and is a beast!  

My suggestion is talk to Dennis or his daughter Elizabeth and see if you can work something out because I haven't seen a better built/designed vertical pellet smoker.


----------



## Rico123 (Jan 11, 2020)

DrMarrs
  - Grilla









						Grilla Alpha Connect Wood Pellet Smoker Grill
					

The Grilla Alpha Connect wood pellet smoker is part of Grilla Grills newest lineup of WiFi enabled pellet grills. Our brand new industry defining Alpha Conne...




					grillagrills.com


----------



## mike243 (Jan 11, 2020)

Too many good choices to pick just 1 without a lot of feedback


----------

